# Word for the day  omertà



## Josiah (Jan 29, 2015)

*omerta*

  (ō-mûr′tə, ō′mĕr-tä′) _n  .A rule or code that prohibits speaking or divulging information about certain activities, especially the activities of a criminal organization.

also *omerta - a code of silence practiced by the Mafia; a refusal to give evidence to the police about criminal activities*
_
_[Italian omertà, probably from alteration (influenced by Sicilian omu, man) of Spanish hombredad, manliness, from Spanish hombre, man; see *ombre.]*_


Here is an example I came across today in the New York Times  "Given the general omertà about researchers’ criticizing funding initiatives, you probably won’t hear too many objections from the research community about President Obama’s plan for precision medicine."


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## oakapple (Jan 30, 2015)

The Soprano family knows all about this word.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 30, 2015)

oakapple said:


> The Soprano family knows all about this word.



OH yass!  

What I learned as a wee lad from my off-the-boat grandfather Louigi - _omertà  _isn't just for criminal affairs. It means you don't rat out your friends or family, even if it's just being grilled on who stole the last piece of _spumoni_. 

It also includes keeping out of the affairs of others.

I must say I've totally embraced at least one aspect of this "code" - that you don't go running to police and lawyers to handle your affairs - you take care of them yourself.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 1, 2015)

Now you have made me want some Italin food!


----------



## oakapple (Feb 1, 2015)

Italian food ! I had to give up with the Italin food as it was no longer sold here.[somebody will soon ask what ITALIN food is.]


----------

